# Minor Rant on Electric Mowers



## cfellows (Jun 16, 2010)

I've always favored electric mowers for my (usually) small yards. No storing gasoline or having to run to the station before I can mow, no oil changes or spark plug maintenace, and no jerking the starter cord until I'm blue in the face to get it run. 

Anyone who has used an electric mower knows the major issue is management of the extension cord. In the past I owned a little mower made by Black and Decker, also made by Sunbeam, which had twin blades side by side for a total of 18" cut. It was pretty short and had the handle mounted in the middle and would swing from one end to the other. That is ideal for electric mowing. You start next to the house, with the cord side of the handle facing the house. When you get to the end of a row, you simply flip the handle up and over, change ends and go back the other way. You never have to turn it around which is the bane of electric mowers. Here's a picture of one of the earlier models:







When I recently moved Texas from Arizona I had to buy a lawnmower and decided on an electric. Unfortunately, the little Sunbeam (and Black & Decker) are no longer made. And no one makes an electric mower with the handle mounted in the middle. I thought about a cordless, but they are quite a bit heavier and a whole lot more expensive. And the batteries cost over $100 to replace every 2 or 3 years. 

So, I bought a little Earthwise corded electric mower and have been using it weekly since last June, cursing everytime I have to turn around at the end of a strip. Finally, today, I did something about it. I made a couple of new handle brackets from aluminum angle with 45 degree stops on each side and bolted them to the center of the mower deck. Now, I can push the mower from either end. It's gonna make my life soooo much easier!
















Chuck


----------



## Twmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Very clever.


----------



## bentprop (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice goin",Chuck.Now you can show the wife why you need $5000 worth of machinery :big:


----------



## cfellows (Jun 17, 2010)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> Nice goin",Chuck.Now you can show the wife why you need $5000 worth of machinery :big:



She's wondering why I don't make my fortune by making up kits of these things and selling them on the internet! ???


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 17, 2010)

That's great Chuck...not to mention much safer from a cord management viewpoint.

Bill


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicely done and well executed modification there Chuck. I like it!


BC1
Jim


----------



## IronHorse (Jun 17, 2010)

I had one of those Black and Decker twin blade mowers, it was the best. I think the deck was made of magnesium or something.The gas one I replaced it with is heavy and awkward to use in a small yard.


----------



## 4156df (Jun 17, 2010)

Chuck,
I don't know about the "fortune" part, but your wife may be on to something. I'm thinking the Earthwise people aren't as wise as they should be.
Dennis


----------



## websterz (Jun 17, 2010)

Absolutely BRILLIANT!!!! I purchased our first electric mower this year and love everything except the cord. Your mods will correct that, plus allow me to mount the handle at a steeper angle to make it easier to push. They built the thing for someone about 5'2" and I am 6" even.


----------



## Maryak (Jun 18, 2010)

websterz  said:
			
		

> They built the thing for someone about 5'2" and I am 6" even.



Gee, that's pretty small, Snow White would really like you. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------

